# Jobbról mehet.



## Encolpius

Helló, nem tudom, ez idiomatikus-e maygarul vagy csak mi szoktuk ezt mondani, meg persze nekem nehemzre esik megmagyarázni a csak angol fórumon, van valaki, aki tudja, mit mondhatnak a britek (balról) és persze az amerikaiak, ha az utazótárs az anyósülésen segít a vezetőnek, hogy "jobbról mehet", nem jön semmi, le lehet kanyarodni. Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia,
Ugyan nem voltam még ilyen helyzetben (már lehet, hogy nem is leszek), de olyasmit el tudnék képzelni, hogy "it's OK from the right".
P.S. Szerintem mindegy, hogy hol ül, azt az irányt megnevezné, amit leellenőrzött.


----------

